# Name a word



## Slissors (Feb 10, 2015)

Thicc?


----------



## Teckolf (Feb 10, 2015)

I am kickass at Matlab, okay in C and unix shell.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 10, 2015)

We have to use VB6 for schoolwork (this year) but I also know quite a bit of python and a little C#.


----------



## KrysleQuinsen (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm rather exceptional or so at C series (C/C++/C#), OK at website languages like HTML, XML, PHP, and database languages likes MSSQL and LINQ.
I never seem to get into VB.


----------



## Rydenan (Feb 10, 2015)

C, C++, C#, Matlab, Powershell. Woo!
I'm best with C++ though. I've written an entire 32bit PC emulator in it!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 10, 2015)

C
Some C++
Python
Visual Basic

Matlab can suck my dick.


----------



## Vo (Feb 10, 2015)

Mostly PHP and Perl, but in more of a "rebuilding" role than a "programming" one. I don't actually know _how to do_ anything so every time I want to use one of these languages to complete a task, I have to pull up a bunch of documentation and example code that kind of does part of what I'm looking for, and glue it all together until it works. After this, I promptly forget what nearly all of the lines are for unless I commented all of them.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Feb 12, 2015)

English.

(C, Java and Javascript)


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 12, 2015)

C#. I know just enough Javascript to be dangerous. I'm not a programmer. I was one, but not anymore. Too frustrating


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 12, 2015)

I have a grasp of C# but I'm not a good programmer at all.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm still a noob at Java. I'll be a great Notch one day by the looks of things.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Apr 13, 2015)

Haskell mainly, it makes for a nice change.  Finding jobs for it is tricky though!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 13, 2015)

Python and good 'ol BASIC

I'm looking to learn Assembly one day


----------



## Brass (Apr 13, 2015)

Python, PHP, JAVA, C. Will be taking a class on ruby next year. Fun stuff. Most of the C stuff I do is micro-controller based. 



Pinky said:


> Python and good 'ol BASIC
> 
> I'm looking to learn Assembly one day



You're not going to make a very good transition then. You should go Python > C > Assembly.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 13, 2015)

Brass said:


> You're not going to make a very good transition then. You should go Python > C > Assembly.



C was on the list of things I wanted to learn, and I've done some code similar to it. it's been a while since I've done any programming though.


----------



## Brass (Apr 13, 2015)

Pinky said:


> C was on the list of things I wanted to learn, and I've done some code similar to it. it's been a while since I've done any programming though.



No worries. Best way to learn is to find projects and just practice.

http://books.gentoomen.org/

A torrent to a wealth of digital knowledge. Use it wisely young wizard.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

English


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 16, 2015)

Parseltongue.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

French


----------



## slothpuck (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm probably older than most here. But which programming languages do I know? 

Well .... to start off with BASIC and 6502 assembly. Being a kid back in the early '80s meant learning either one of these (or Z80 assembly) when the machine of choice included such old monsters as the sinclair zx81 and zx spectrum, commodore 64, bbc micro (I'm from the UK), Oric 1, Dragon 32 etc.


Much fun if you had a ZX81 with a single kilobyte (1K) of ram! Costing each individual byte, command and how much each would take up in that 1K limit. You can do something in 1K though. Chess, anyone?


There was even one bizarre machine back then which used forth for its language rather than BASIC - !


Also learnt the extended version of BBC BASIC courtesy of the Acorn Archimedes - one of the first ARM based desktop machines, for me way back in 1988/89!


Other languages I know include pascal and a little bit of cobol (uh oh!). Never really got to grips with C alas -- back when I could've learnt it (late 80s/early 90s) pretty much every C compiler going cost a bucketload of cash ... so never got to deal with it alas.

SP


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 18, 2015)

Java.

I don't know how to do everything, but with working what I do know and learning what I don't from google, I can do stuff.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 18, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> Java.
> 
> I don't know how to do everything, but with working what I do know and learning what I don't from google, I can do stuff.



Try Blue Pelican if you want to learn Java as a first timer. It's so simple in there.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 20, 2015)

C# for me.
Not an expert, but I know _some_ stuff.


----------



## NIGHTWOLF-SLYFOX (Apr 24, 2015)

C++ HTML, HTML5, JS - (Java Script) CSS, Etc..


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Apr 24, 2015)

Mostly C and (x)HTML+CSS. Last time I did something in HTML was before HTML 5 was released, so my experience is a mix of HTML 4.01 and xHTML 1.1. Outdated noob is outdated.

I wrote a few Windows programs in C before, one was a project I never bothered to finish because reasons. Now I'm about to port my knowledge in C to microcontrollers, mainly 8051s and PICs.


----------



## kayfox (Apr 27, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> We have to use VB6 for schoolwork (this year) but I also know quite a bit of python and a little C#.



How the???  How do you manage that, its like 17 years old now.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 27, 2015)

I just started learning C and I got to say it's pretty fun to learn. I had to take a break from it though, a few days ago it was the only thing I could think of and it was driving me nuts.


----------



## AceAurora (Apr 29, 2015)

Right now, I am learning Visual Basic. I know a little bit of C#, C++, and HTML. I mostly just dabble in programming languages, but I wanted to complete my AA so I needed a programing course.


----------



## Kosdu (May 1, 2015)

Okay so I have to learn to program in c++....... It seems like someone took java and just made it into a giant clusterfuck, to be honest.

And visual studios sucks compared to jMonkey or any other thing I have used to write Java.

Edit:

Let me describe what it feels like.... Someone took java, shit all over it, threw it on the ground, picked it up, and chucked it at a wall made of fans.


----------



## Brass (May 4, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> Okay so I have to learn to program in c++....... It seems like someone took java and just made it into a giant clusterfuck, to be honest.
> 
> And visual studios sucks compared to jMonkey or any other thing I have used to write Java.
> 
> ...



C++ is objectively better than Java in every way. You might just be a shitty programmer.


----------



## Kosdu (May 4, 2015)

Brass said:


> C++ is objectively better than Java in every way. You might just be a shitty programmer.



I would like to know in what ways.

I'd been trying to do it for UE4, and what should have been a simple script taking me 5 minutes in Java was something I gave up on after 5 hours because the damn thing is not something you can look at and make sense of unlike Java. 

It wasn't the interaction or structure, it was the frankly weird ways of doing things.
I wanted to create an instance of a class, which normally is new thingy();... However I was required to do some weird UE4 method with no documentation that was like ConstructObject<(class pointer thing)>( Class ).... But it wouldn't take any combination of my class, the class reference stuff that I've only seen in this language, or anything of the sort.

I just said fuck it and decided to use the Blueprint visual scripting system in there for the simple fact that I knew exactly how to do what I wanted, I just didn't want some weird ass bullshit getting in my way.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (May 4, 2015)

Lua, batch, a bit java and a bit ms basic.
Oh and tiny bits of assembler


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 4, 2015)

I'm playing with Python right now, which is pretty fun.
I'm working through my book which is proving to make plenty of sense despite being a little challenging sometimes.

Pretty daunted at the thought of what I'd do after the book though. I don't wanna go learn Assembly or something, but I wanna make something small but nice independently.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 5, 2015)

None. Zero.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (May 5, 2015)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> None. Zero.



http://labraj.feri.um.si/en/Programming_language_Zero ?


----------



## Hell_Charm (May 8, 2015)

I know C++, programming a game for my exam assignment in visual studio right now


----------



## ZerX (May 16, 2015)

I know vbscript and batch scripting. I had some knowledge with the older visual basic programming language (the pre .net ones) but I forgot most of it as I didn't do anything in vb for 10years.


----------



## DarkXander (Jun 13, 2015)

PHP, Java, Jquery, CSS, HTML, Refractor 2, Python, Perl, ACS2, ACS3, Kscript, Bash Shell Script


----------



## foxiehkins (Jun 14, 2015)

Python predominantly. Ruby/Java if I'm forced to.

Current learning language is Node.js, as everyone in my office thinks it's a good language to write in.


----------



## Schecter (Jul 3, 2015)

Well when you say programming language, I assume you mean compiled/assembled languages only. Since personally programming lang. != scripting lang.
Anyways, I'm proficient in C, C++, x86 Assembly, ARM Assembly, and Java. familiar with MIPS Assembly (from uni)
As for scripting, I know Perl, Python, Ruby, PHP, AS(2/3). Also SQL on the DB side.
Some other things I know that I don't even feel count but I'll list them anyways  HTML, Unix Shell scripting (Bash, Sh)
Also I made my own programming language similar to Tiny from my compilers course from uni


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jul 4, 2015)

I've got a very basic understanding of C++ and very little C#. C++ was fun and I hope to further enjoy learning it in school. C# I wasn't very fond of; probably doesn't help I didn't have an instructor or class to meet up with, but I found it much harder and much less enjoyable to program with.

I'm quite fluent in GML, a programming language written for the game-creation program Game Maker Studio, and have at least 7 years of experience coding with it (back from when it was GM7 and GM8 ), though there's still much for me to learn. I've written a few games, my most recently completed and best one thus far being a Super Mario Bros 1 re-telling, which won a Fangame of the Month award on a Mario Fangames message board. 

I'm in the process of designing a Pokemon RPG (starring a Riolu/Lucario rather than a human trainer) in GM Studio it right now; currently working on the pause menu and its many features. I'd post a video but I don't want people to think I'm being showy xP


----------



## FreyTheGryphon (Jul 6, 2015)

Wrote a couple cool programs in my strongest language C#, wrote some stuff in visual basic for college, built a site with html and CSS, currently trying to learn C++ though am finding it tough, I guess if you consider blueprints to be a programming language I made a game in that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 6, 2015)

A tiny bit of MATLAB.


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 3, 2015)

Sadly I only know a bit of Visual basic and a miniscule amount of C, I keep putting off learning HTML


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 4, 2015)

Javascript, and Lua.  Not a master with any of them. I once cut and pasted a bunch of code together to make a HTML5 app


----------



## ROJO (Aug 4, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> C, Javascript, and Lua.  Not a master with any of them. I once cut and pasted a bunch of code together to make a HTML5 app



What do people even use lua for? I've yet to run into it.


----------



## Faustus (Aug 4, 2015)

Hmm, lot of scripting languages (Python, Ruby) and markup languages (HTML) being mentioned, not so many true programming languages.

I've used a few in my time, but the ones I use regularly are Objective C and Swift (currently 1.2, looking forward to Swift 2.0). It's been a while but I've also used Blitz, Visual C, Cobol, Delphi, C++, C and a very small amount of Java. Wouldn't want to use those now though as I am very rusty and some of them - particularly Java - have probably changed a lot in the meantime. I don't even know if Delphi still exists!


----------



## Faustus (Aug 4, 2015)

ROJO said:


> What do people even use lua for? I've yet to run into it.


It's a scripting language rather than a true programming language, and is mostly used to control the content of games, i.e. describing the behaviour of enemies or the layout of levels. Used in quite a lot of high-profile titles, including WoW and Angry Birds if the Internet is to be believed. It's not a programming language though and requires an interpreter to operate.

-F


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 4, 2015)

Faustus said:


> It's not a programming language though and requires an interpreter to operate.



LUA, and PYTHON are'programming' languages, they just use an interpreter and act as an intermediary between programs instead of being compiled into an excutable (Python can do BOTH btw). They follow the same logic and syntax as any other programing languages and are just as useful. There are quite a few game engines that use LUA.


----------



## Godtier (Aug 4, 2015)

C++, MATLAB and some HTML 5.


----------



## Ley (Aug 4, 2015)

I have been slowly and painfully teaching myself CSS/HTML.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Aug 4, 2015)

Ley said:


> I have been slowly and painfully teaching myself CSS/HTML.



Same :/ luckily code academy is a good website for learning that


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Aug 4, 2015)

Augmented Husky said:


> Same :/ luckily code academy is a good website for learning that



Give W3Schools a read some time too, some of the elitists would argue it sometimes does something a longer way than necessary but it's brilliant for teaching you new things.


----------



## Jaden Darchon (Aug 4, 2015)

In order of frequency of use/familiarity:



Verilog (work)
Python (work, game engine)
C++ (game engine)
C
Shellscript
Java (meh. sucks.)
6502 ASM (NES games)
HTML
PHP

Other languages I hate that I've been forced against my sanity to use over the years include ocaml and prolog. I have many a four-lettered-word for ocaml.


----------



## Saiko (Aug 4, 2015)

Uhhhhhmmmmm... Python, Java, PHP, JavaScript, SQL, HTML, CSS, C/C++, C#, Elixir, Bash, MATLAB, R, Mathematica, JSP/JSTL, x86, and Haskell.

I think I have a problem. o.o;


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 5, 2015)

HTML
 CSS
 PHP
 JavaScript (Also JQuery)
 SQL
 Python (A Little)
 VB.NET
 C#
 C++
 Batch (The standard .bat & .cmd style files you'd find in Windows)
 Java (Exceptionally small amount covered, still learning)


----------



## Sar (Aug 13, 2015)

_Reminder: It really doesn't matter much to people what you already know, the point of programming is to solve problems with your expertise though design and co-ordination. If you are pious, open a church. But its down to personal preference, what you're doing and what the client/enterprise wants._

What I've done work with:
4Lang,
ArnoldC,
Lisp, 
Ruby, 
Haskell, 
Go, 
COBOL, 
Perl,
C,
F# (waste of time),
Python (old python)
Ruby, 
Rust

What I use these-days:
C#
Python3
Lua,
Java
Javascript (if you want to call it a language)
Ruby

Obviously I have knowledge of SQL databases and web development markups.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 13, 2015)

Sar said:


> _Reminder: It really doesn't matter much to people what you already know, the point of programming is to solve problems with your expertise though design and co-ordination. If you are pious, open a church. But its down to personal preference, what you're doing and what the client/enterprise wants._
> 
> What I've done work with:
> 4Lang,
> ...



What do you think of LUA and Ruby?

How much difference is there between C++ and C#?


----------



## Sar (Aug 13, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> What do you think of LUA and Ruby?
> 
> How much difference is there between C++ and C#?



Ruby is a hipster language and Lua is like if python was influenced by java.

As for the C++ and C#. I dont know about C++. But C#/Java would be a better comparison. C# is what java should have been if it wasnt for the odd design choices somewhere, but it can be limited to windows machines, so it is not good for portability outside of web dev. C++ I hear can have problems because it uses a much older language design that cant be changed without breaking all software. The best way is to think of C, but with object-orientated design thrown into the mix.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 13, 2015)

Sar said:


> Ruby is a hipster language and Lua is like if python was influenced by java.
> 
> As for the C++ and C#. I dont know about C++. But C#/Java would be a better comparison. C# is what java should have been if it wasnt for the odd design choices somewhere, but it can be limited to windows machines, so it is not good for portability outside of web dev. C++ I hear can have problems because it uses a much older language design that cant be changed without breaking all software. The best way is to think of C, but with object-orientated design thrown into the mix.



Thank you so much. I didn't realize older versions of C did not have OOP.  I've been on the fence about learning as I've been messing around with Unity and it has two language options: C# and Unityscript. I C# would be a more logical choice, since it can be used standalone as well with Unity.

I like that you listed ArnoldC, Now all you need to learn is Brainfuck


----------



## Sar (Aug 14, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Now all you need to learn is Brainfuck


Meme language.


----------



## Joybit (Aug 15, 2015)

I can at least get away with pretending that I'm decent at BASIC, Java, and Python.


----------



## Vo (Aug 16, 2015)

Sar said:


> _Reminder: It really doesn't matter much to people what you already know, the point of programming is to solve problems with your expertise though design and co-ordination. If you are pious, open a church. But its down to personal preference, what you're doing and what the client/enterprise wants._.



Yes -- good writeup on this: http://www.chris-granger.com/2015/01/26/coding-is-not-the-new-literacy/


----------



## AshtonNight (Mar 29, 2016)

I develop Python professionally, though I also have experience in Java, C++, C#, Perl, ksh, Visual Basic, and enough Fortran to be able to read and modify code. Current project I'm working on for my job is to read in weather data and being able to track a hurricane by searching for the minimum pressure location, then following so we can predict is expected path out to a week.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 30, 2016)

Eh... I'm gonna just leave the top part of my CV here and see who STILL wants to go into this hellish field.

I'm gonna go into research but I need to get a degree first in order to make it anywhere in academia >.>

(been there, done that)



			
				Ricky's CV said:
			
		

> I have roughly nine years of experience in SQL using Oracle, MySQL, Postgres, and MS SQL, some NoSQL experience using MongoDB and 8 years using object oriented programming, mainly Java with a focus on Spring and Hibernate as a framework. I have also used Ruby/RoR to some extent. I have used Python trying out Django on an enthusiast level and used that and Perl to troubleshoot server-side scripts. I have been programming since I was seven. I have used Aspect-Oriented Programming. My favorite operating system is Linux. I have built responsive web applications including mobile, and have performed security testing and remediation. I have used SOAP, REST, JSON, XML, XSL, Xpath, XSLT, XSD, DTD, DOM, SAX and JAXB. Much of this was for mobile applications, including responsive mobile web applications. I have used cloud based deployment solutions such as AWS. I have used search services including ElasticSearch. I have a firm understanding of networking concepts, data structures and algorithms. I have a lot of experience utilizing third-party API's and delivering products to clients with strict deadlines based on product specifications from product management. I have experience troubleshooting hard-to-diagnose race conditions and enjoy this challenge. I also have a passion for learning new technologies and creating simple, elegant solutions to solve complex problems. I have used Javascript frameworks such as backbone.js as well as core JavaScript, jQuery, jQuery UI and jQuery Mobile (for a mobile web service for an art site that I made). I have also used Dojo, Handlebars, and mustache. I have used MVC frameworks for most of the time I have been in web development (roughly 8 years). I have also worked with Ruby on Rails and Django, though the latter was just playing around. I have used HTML5, CSS3, Less and have worked on applications using a SAAS-based solution. I have experience taking in specifications with very intricate business requirements and turning them into solid solutions. I have used many custom API's since almost everything in Java is a third-party API. I have also used Apache Jmeter to help tune the JVM and look for memory leaks. I have used both Ant and Mvn. I have used SVN, Perforce and Git. I have done pair programming and TDD as a practice. I have experience setting up and configuring Apache, Tomcat, SQL distributions as well as LAMP stacks using PHP.


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Mar 31, 2016)

I haven't programmed much yet, per se — I'm having a _little_ trouble setting up Xcode properly for what I'm doing, but that's another story… —; but I _do_ know enough C++11/14 to be able to _read_ it even though I have to give some templates some thought when looking through it, _especially_ when tutorials and examples start delving into template meta-programming.  I've mucked about in Ruby some, too, while making some contributions to Homebrew, and am thinking about writing some PHP for a MediaWiki extension as well.  Other than that, I've also dabbled in bash scripting and raw HTML a tad, but haven't really done anything fancy with either language yet.  I might also get into x86 and ARM (and _possibly_ even _PowerPC_) assembly in the future if and when I need it while doing some XNU kernel hacking and making homebrew software for legacy Nintendo game consoles (I'd work with the newer ones, but they're almost _completely_ locked down and I _really_ don't want to brick my systems…)


----------



## StElmosFire (Apr 1, 2016)

What an interesting thread!
Myself, I am fluent with C, C++, Java, HaXe, x86 assembly (16, 32 and 64 bit, intel syntax), C#, and Actionscript 2.0/3.0. If we're including scripting and markup, scripting and data languages, you can also count JSON, XML, HTML, Python, Javascript and HXScript, GNU Linker script, Makefile, and my own language called Oak.
I've dabbled in Lisp, Rust, Basic, Haskel, and Ruby, Objective C, and ARM assembly enough to do more than hello world, and done a little bit of D and Go that I cannot remember well enough to print to the console. I've used COBOL and FORTRAN a little bit, but they are long gone to me. I guess i could also count BrainF***, but that's not really useful enough to do anything noteworthy 
Edit: I guess if you count RobotC, that's another


----------



## xofrats (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm just starting to learn but so far I got Javascript, html, css and C# down. Next up is PHP.


----------



## Electro⚡Spectrified (Apr 16, 2016)

I've been coding in Python in computer science for 6 weeks now. It's my first coding language. Soon, we'll be learning Arduino, which I heard is just C++ with a bunch of other stuff mixed in. My brother, to code his Arduino he owns, who doesn't know any code in any language, just copies and pastes code off the internet onto his Arduino and doesn't even try to learn. My friend knows Java, C#, some C++, and, as do I, a little bit of Lua.


----------



## John the fur (Apr 16, 2016)

i only know HTML and PHP but still


----------



## Jamie the Dark Lucario (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm taking a course that uses HTML and JavaScript. 
I'm still at a novice level though.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 16, 2016)

I know a minuscule amount of MATLAB.


----------



## modfox (Apr 24, 2016)

acs, decorate, little bit of c++


----------



## Ricky (Apr 24, 2016)

Nobody said Lolcode? x3


----------



## Simo (Apr 25, 2016)

Does pressing the restart button when it freezes up and swearing frantically at the funny blue screen count? That's the only one I know. Always got confused by computers fairly easily. Knowing a computer language seems harder to me than scaling Mount Kilimanjaro, in a bikini whilst playing the trombone.

I wanna have a computer like on Star Trek, where I just tell it what to, and it does it, and doesn't freeze up, or give any sass, or talk back, and make me go through pesky menus of settings. Ideally, I'd just be able to explain what I wanted done, and Viola! It would be so.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 25, 2016)

Simo said:


> I wanna have a computer like on Star Trek, where I just tell it what to, and it does it, and don't freeze up, or give any sass, or talk back, and make me go though pesky menus of settings. Ideally, I'd just be able to explain what I wanted done, and Viola! It would be so.



I would like a computer that is sassy, and talks back to me.

Even more importantly, it has to understand *me* when I talk back *to it.*

"What do you mean *am I sure?* I'm not typing for exercise..." :V


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 25, 2016)

The only language I know well, and probably the only language I'm gonna know, is Python3.
It's simple and does what I want it to


----------



## Simo (Apr 25, 2016)

Ricky said:


> I would like a computer that is sassy, and talks back to me.
> 
> Even more importantly, it has to understand *me* when I talk back *to it.*
> 
> "What do you mean *am I sure?* I'm not typing for exercise..." :V



Actually, computers _do_ seem sassy. Like you say, they are always asking, "Are you sure you want to delete the...", and I'm like, no I just spent the last hour here at work going though e-mails like I do very Monday just for fun, and  would actually like to tattoo them on my ass as opposed to deleting them. Thanks for asking!"


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 25, 2016)

Geek


----------



## inactive (Apr 26, 2016)

Simo said:


> Does pressing the restart button when it freezes up and swearing frantically at the funny blue screen count? That's the only one I know. Always got confused by computers fairly easily. Knowing a computer language seems harder to me than scaling Mount Kilimanjaro, in a bikini whilst playing the trombone.



The logic behind programming is actually rather far removed from the typical experience of a modern computer user! I could definitely understand seeing the source code of a program and being bewildered by such alien walls of text, but the "code" itself is all (or mostly, I should say) a matter of syntax. The fundamentals and mechanics of programming itself can be presented in totally non-computer-jargon-y ways, though!

Think about entering 2+3 on a calculator, and receiving an answer. Now, think about physically entering (2+3)+(2+3)+(2+3)+(2+3)+(2+3). Seems like a waste of time when you could just enter (2+3)*5, right? (Assuming you don't already know that 2+3=6, but shhhhh.) That latter one is essentially a basic loop, and loops are (in my opinion, I guess, haha) a vital building block as far as programming goes.


----------



## inactive (Apr 26, 2016)

I took some courses that used C and Java, and then I BS'd my way through some pretty spaghetti PHP for a job. Haven't touched anything in a couple years, but I oughtta get back into it.


----------



## QueenofGlass (Apr 26, 2016)

Currently Python and Java. I'm not very good at either of them, I've not been programming for very long. I also know some assembly language thanks to classes I'm required to take for my CS major.


----------



## cyclingswitch (May 3, 2016)

So many people with C... I guess I can list it too since my university made me learn it first but my primary languages are Java, Python, C#, PHP, SQL and of course HTML and CSS (we still count them as languages right?).


----------



## x_eleven (May 12, 2016)

C/C++, Python, Bash shell script, Fortran


----------



## WildFrontier (May 19, 2016)

C (old Win32 API, OOP in C xD, a bit posix, microcontrolling(bit operations))
Java (AWT/Swing, a bit Android)
And some languages I can/could work/worked with, but still has to google more or less:
C++, MIPS(RISC), LUA, HTML5, Javascript, CSS, Haskell, C#


----------



## StrangerCoug (May 20, 2016)

C and Java for the time being. Would like to know C++, too, but it looks like I'm on my own with that.


----------



## Ivory-Brier (May 22, 2016)

I know a little bit of python


----------



## Arkuus (May 27, 2016)

My major involves a good deal of programming. I am kickass in C and C++, but I plan to learn others in the future (python, java, C#, and others that may cross my way!).


----------



## AsheSkyler (May 29, 2016)

I am oblivious to computer programming. But I'm alright enough at HTML, CSS, and PHP. I poke at JavaScript sometimes.


----------



## Erikir (Jun 24, 2016)

C#  (Using it for Unity3D) and C++, a little of java.


----------



## Meow_Techguy (Aug 2, 2016)

C++, Lua, VB, and a little bit of HTML.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 3, 2016)

I do C#, also in Unity. Unmanaged coding languages scare me.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 3, 2016)

tranceguy said:


> I took some pretty spaghetti for a job. Haven't touched it in a couple years.


Why would you waste spaghetti?! I would have eaten it!! DX


----------



## zeroslash (Aug 3, 2016)

I don't remember if I already posted in this thread or not.

C++, Javascript, HTML/CSS, PHP.


cyclingswitch said:


> So many people with C... I guess I can list it too since my university made me learn it first but my primary languages are Java, Python, C#, PHP, SQL and of course HTML and CSS (we still count them as languages right?).


CSS isn't a language but HTML is (hence the 'L').


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 3, 2016)

Powershell. Someone teach me Javascript or Python pls.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 3, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> Powershell. Someone teach me Javascript or Python pls.



Sure! Java is as simple as:

var kek="ayy lmao"
system.out.println("kek")

And then spend 20 hours trying to figure out why the fuck nothing is working. That's Java


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 4, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Sure! Java is as simple as:
> 
> var kek="ayy lmao"
> system.out.println("kek")
> ...



Or your syntax.  I don't do Java but won't that print "kek". You're using a string there rather than the variable named kek.


----------



## metallic_canine (Aug 4, 2016)

Java, Python, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Bash/Shell/Powershell (not sure if that really counts, but meh), Swift, and a very tiny amount of C#!


----------



## zeroslash (Aug 4, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Or your syntax.  I don't do Java but won't that print "kek". You're using a string there rather than the variable named kek.


Not to mention System is capitalized, and I don't think var is a valid variable type; it would have to be String I think.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 4, 2016)

zeroslash said:


> Not to mention System is capitalized, and I don't think var is a valid variable type; it would have to be String I think.





_Hushy said:


> Or your syntax.  I don't do Java but won't that print "kek". You're using a string there rather than the variable named kek.



Which is why I included the very important part about spending 20 hours and then crying


----------



## Diaminerre (Aug 7, 2016)

C# (most of my universe study), C++, Visual Basic (+VBA), Pascal - this one we learn in high school (+Delphi), a bit Javascript and Windows scripting, aaand I was trying to learn Brainf*ck just for lulz =D


----------

